# Convertible windshield trim



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have a 66 and the top driver side corner of windshield trim was repaired using some sort of filler. I am looking to replace with proper trim, I have included pics of the repaired corner, as well as the other side. I found a pair on OPG site for $150, but I only need the one side. Any advice?

Thx


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AMES $45 L or R and $88 pr 66-67


----------



## Topless66 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you GTOJunior!! I'm learning a lot from this forum.


----------

